# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Не срабатывает клавиатура в системных окнах

## Alex_ne_bux

Друзья, прошу помощи.
Купил ноут с 10-кой домашней лицензия. С самого начала ни в Эдж ни в любом окне типа поиск не могу набирать текст. Все рекомендации найденные Гугл ок не помогают. Куда еще копать? В остальных приложениях все хорошо. Вот пишу Гугл хром.

----------


## Alex_ne_bux

Спасибо всем. вопрос решен. Удалил кто то нужный файл из автозагрузки.

----------


## enot cloud

Какой файл удалил, такая проблема.
?

----------

